# Picking the right LGD



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Ive been causally researching LGD breeds trying to figure which would work best in my situation. I keep my goats and sheep up at night in a pretty secure barn/pen and they go out to graze in the woods and pastures during the day. We don't have a huge issue with coyotes but they are out there. As well as wild hogs and smaller problems(***** and opossums). However the biggest issue of all is people. Sadly one group of neighbors are meth addicts and will do whatever to support their addiction. We've had A LOT of issues with them throughout the neighborhood. They admit to knowing every inch of our property and have been caught going through our pastures. 
I'm looking for a dog that will defend the goats and property from 2 & 4 legged predators. So far what I'm reading is that most LGD are ok with allowing people to come in. I like ovtcharkas but it seems they aren't bred for livestock protection anymore. I kind of like the looks of the Spanish mastiffs, there appearance looks intimidating. Pyrnees are cute, but My uncles Pyr will lead people right to the animals. Are there any breeds that fit what I'm looking for? Even a good cross between the breeds. Just looking for opinions and experiences.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I knew a llama that chased anyone that wasn't his people out of the pasture. Made having other people do chores interesting. No one appreciated a huge spitting llama running at them with neck outstretched! 

No idea about dog breeds though. I have worked at lots of places with prys and all have greeted me without interest to keeping me or other humans from their herds.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I've thought about a llama, but truthfully they make me a bit nervous as well. Lol


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My Pyrenees will not attack a human on my property with out a good reason but he is scary when there is someone on our property, lots of barking and if they go in the fence he barks and paces around the area they are in. Most people prefer to stay out of my fence. He was raised for his first 4 months with very little human contact, he literally spoke goat when we got him, he understood what every movement and gesture meant. It took several months for us to earn his trust but now he loves us, but not more then his goats,chickens.and ducks. I say he will not attack without a reason because if he thinks someone is going to hurt his family people and livestock, I have witnessed him warn off people by advancing, growling, and showing teeth. When I purchased him the breeder said that his anatolian shepherds will attack anything that is seen as a threat to the animals but the great pyrenees were friendlier. I am not sure if it is because of the way they were raised or due to the breeds disposition. I hope this helps and good luck finding the right LGD for your farm.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I have found that MOST crosses are better then full breeds. I have 4 dogs now that are really good. One is 1/2 pyr 1/4 akbash 1/4 Anatolian. He is super super good with all the animals even chickens and he loves the baby goats. But not all dogs are created equal. It depends on how they were raised from birth. The best bet is to get one from someone that keeps the pups in with goats, chickens etc from birth so that there mother can train them until you get them.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The way that we trained our dogs to keep people off the property was to never let anyone pet them. Anywhere we go with them people aren't aloud to touch them. 

My dogs are a 35lb black lab mix and a 85-90lb australian Shepard/blue heeler mix. They are great with us and our young kids. We have had the black lab mix sense she was 4 weeks old and she is 3 1/2yo now and the Aussie mix is 1 1/2yo. 

We never let anyone come on our property and pet them because we didn't want our dogs to think it okay for people to just walk up. 

I have never had an issue really with people but last year we ordered hay and the hay guy just took it to the bottom barn and walked up threw the back of the pasture. My dogs spotted him before and attacked. :-( I felt so bad but they were doing their job. Luckily I heard the commotion before they hurt him. I honestly didn't ever expect him to pull into our bottom pasture. 

My dogs have never gone after anyone that pulls up in the driveway. They bark but they are wagging their tails like they are greeting someone. 

I have warning signs up because of my dogs. Our dogs may be harmless to us but other people and animals are intruders.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## pauleberly (Sep 25, 2014)

GP are too friendly. I have no experience with akbash. I have met several anotolians and I would highly recommend them. Nothing, and I mean nothing is allowed in at night.

They seem to really perceive what a threat is. I have been told they are a bit more difficult of a dog to train and not the best starting dog for a novice.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have 2 1/2 Anatolian boys, they are perimeter dogs - they guard an area more than my animals- they know the goats, cats, chickens etc are supposed to be there but because they are rescues I don't leave them unattended with my other animals


PS the only thing mine won't challenge is young children.


----------

